# COD4 Map Updates xbox 360



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Been on COD4 this morning and updated game which has brought up new maps to download. I can't seem to get them though, even with xbox credits etc. 

Are the online yet or am I missing something?

Anyone with COD4 for the 360 can add me: Brisatrials


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

they come out yesterday apparantly, perhaps there are some issues or large demand for them at the mo?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah bet there would be a huge demand! I know I will want them!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

They were supposed to be realeased at 1:30pm UK time today, 4 or 5 new maps and they look superb.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how many points are they?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

800msp


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Will just have to keep checking back. Can't wait!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

THEY ARE OUT NOW. Not in marketplace, you need to start up the game and you will be prompted about the download.


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

TeZ said:


> 800msp


I'm quickly using up my MSP's these days with Forza 2 and now this :doublesho


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i bloody well refuse to buy them, i paid for the xbox, i paid for the game, i paid for xbox live, ill be buggered if i'll pay for maps too....

MS are as bad as the bloody gov't :lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

eshrules said:


> i bloody well refuse to buy them, i paid for the xbox, i paid for the game, i paid for xbox live, ill be buggered if i'll pay for maps too....
> 
> MS are as bad as the bloody gov't :lol:


You will be a lonely soul on COD4 then, everyone else will buy them and you wont be able to play 

im off to get the new maps:wave:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

eshrules said:


> i bloody well refuse to buy them, i paid for the xbox, i paid for the game, i paid for xbox live, ill be buggered if i'll pay for maps too....
> 
> MS are as bad as the bloody gov't :lol:


But its an add on for an existing game, adding another 40-50% to the game. Surely you cant expect to get that for nowt. You paid your 40 quid for the content of the original game and this is now an extra bit to expand on that. If you dont get the maps you'll lose out on alot of online game play so you'll end up playing with yourself -so to speak.

By the way, its nowt to do with Microsoft, its the game producer.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> But its an add on for an existing game, adding another 40-50% to the game. Surely you cant expect to get that for nowt. You paid your 40 quid for the content of the original game and this is now an extra bit to expand on that. If you dont get the maps you'll lose out on alot of online game play so you'll end up playing with yourself -so to speak.
> 
> By the way, its nowt to do with Microsoft, its the game producer.


i've got the points already and i'll be downloading them tonight.... my comment was tongue-in-cheek, obviously missed by some 

MS will get a cut.. after all it's their marketplace, their 'currency' and their platform....


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

they will no doubt be free in a month or 2, same happened with GoW. I payed for the extra maps and then they became free! Loyal customers screwed again.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

swordjo said:


> they will no doubt be free in a month or 2, same happened with GoW. I payed for the extra maps and then they became free! Loyal customers screwed again.


they're already free for the GOTY version....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

these out on the ps3?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

GOTY version?


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

i absolutely refuse to pay for these after the crap they pulled on the first vegas.


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

what did they pull on vegas?

Side question lads, Ive never bought downloads etc from live so how do I go about getting credits etc?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> these out on the ps3?


pretty soon if not already i think mate



clipstone said:


> GOTY version?


sorry, Game Of The Year, it comes with a voucher for free download for the maps


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

PS3 will not be out for another 21 days


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

free?


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

mikerd4 said:


> what did they pull on vegas?
> 
> Side question lads, Ive never bought downloads etc from live so how do I go about getting credits etc?


they released the maps for like 800 points or whatever.. and then 3 months later they were free... they should be free to begin with considering the cost of the games up front.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just downloading my maps now. tez if your on mate thats why i havent accepted your invite. not bein funny or anything.


----------

